# Reel Lady... are you out there?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

just wondering if anyones heard from her. didn't know if things we're getting better yet, or if the bad luck was still around.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

she was at the sportsman show sunday working a booth.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I talked to her on sunday as well, She was her cheery self as always and I think things have gotten better. I belive she is leaving today for her next tournament, so Good Luck Marcia and keep us informed as always.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya I saw her too at the show.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn! stupid work ! had to miss the show.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Yup...I'm still around  
I had a rough time during my Lake Amistad tournament, as my daughter Hanna ended up having emergency surgery my first day of what "would have been" prefishing. 
To say that I was unbelievably stressed out is putting in mildly. I couldnt even think about being out on the water practicing while she was here in Ohio going through that. But there I was, three days of travel away from home. It was terrible, and basically was my worst nightmare come true. 
She gets through the surgery, and instructs me to get my butt out on the water and start catching fish. The one condition was that I name my first bass "Hanna" 
So I had 2 days left of practice....definitely not enough time on a lake like Lake Amistad.
The night of day one of the tourney, I get a phone call informing me that Hanna is back in the hospital with a very high fever. Doctors tell me it is a "life threatening abdominal abcess".
Okay, now I was really freaking out....I just wanted to be home with my Hanny...I was definitely not in "tournament mode"....
To make a very long complicated story simple, it turns out that the doctors totally goofed, and misdiagnosed her condition, and that what she was suffering from was simply just a virus. This so called "life threatening abdominal abcess" that they were measuring turned out to be her ovary!
So after calling up the tournament director to inform her that I would not be fishing on day two and packing up my truck to head for home, I get a phone call informing me of this terrible misdiagnosis.
I called the tournament director and asked if I could still get out on the water with the few hours that I had left to fish. She found me an "observer", so I got to fish the last few hours of day two.
All I kept telling myself was that the reason that I made it out on the water that day was because I was destined to catch my first 10 pound bass ever.  
Unfortunately, that was not the case....lol....But, it certainly did keep me very focused considering I was up all night worried sick....lol
So yeah, that tournament is one that I wouldnt mind erasing from my memory bank. One thing for sure though is that that lake is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Which hospital was she in ?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hillcrest Hospital


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to see ur back on the horse so to speak!!!


----------

